# Miss Me yet?



## bowgy

Billboard near Wyoming Minnesota.

[attachment=0:2rc21mj7]billboard.jpg[/attachment:2rc21mj7]


----------



## cornerfinder

nope


----------



## bowgy

bmp

we need one of these with Pro's picture


----------



## Bax*

bowgy said:


> bmp
> 
> we need one of these with Pro's picture


What happened to Pro? Did he just decide to avoid the 10,000th post? -Ov-


----------



## OKEE

I DO. OBAMA scares me. :twisted: _(O)_


----------



## flyfisher117

Bax* said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> 
> bmp
> 
> we need one of these with Pro's picture
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Pro? Did he just decide to avoid the 10,000th post? -Ov-
Click to expand...

whos pro?


----------



## bowgy

bump


----------



## wyogoob

Uh...who is that guy on the billboard?


----------



## Bax*

wyogoob said:


> Uh...who is that guy on the billboard?


Kato Kaelin?


----------



## wyogoob

Bax* said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...who is that guy on the billboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Kato Kaelin?
Click to expand...

Oh, thanks.


----------



## Cooky

Yes

[attachment=0:29mrg77w]President Reagan.jpg[/attachment:29mrg77w]


----------

